# Biete: S7 CP 343-1 Industrial Ethernet



## SpSware (15 Oktober 2009)

Ich biete hier eine *Siemens Simatic S7 Ethernet CP mit der Siemens Nummer* 6GK7 343-1EX20-0XE0*.*



*CP 343-1 KOMMUNIKATIONSPROZESSOR ZUM ANSCHLUSS VON SIMATIC S7-300 AN IND. ETHERNET UEBER TCP/IP UND UDP, S7-KOMM., FETCH/WRITE, SEND/RECEIVE, MIT UND OHNE RFC 1006 DIAGNOSEERWEITERUNGEN, MULTICAST, LADBARE KOMMUNIKATIOSBAUSTEINE, SNMP DIAGNOSE, INITIALISIERUNG UEBER LAN, 10/100 MBIT, RJ45 ANSCHLUSS FUER LAN!*


Gerät ist noch nie verwendet worden, wegen Fehlkauf. 



Schlagt mir einen Preis vor.


Gruss SpSware


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 Oktober 2009)

Soll kosten ?


----------

